# Компьютерные технологии > Операционные системы > Microsoft Windows >  Проблема с сетевыми девайсами

## AleksandrChekasin

При перезагрузке винды в Диспетчере устройств в Сетевых платах на сетевом адаптере стоит красный крест (устройство отключено). При включении - устройство работает без проблем. В Питании отключено. Драйвера - переустанавливал. Сетевая - интегрированная. Установил другую сетевую а интегрированную в БИОСе отключил. Ситуация осталась без изменения. Антивирь стоит Каспер. AVZ-шкой делал восстановление.
Что еще можно сделать (кроме переустановки операционки)ИИ Уже достал этот комп....
Забыл "сказать" - операционка Windows XP 3 SP.

----------

